#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-18
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-19
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<sarhan> ping amorphous1 cyphermox deuxpi IdleOne lborda Lrrr lukjad mdeslaur Mobidoy sipherdee starcraftman symbi0te txwikinger 
<Lrrr> bonjour
<sarhan> excusez moi de vous déranger en plein matin (ca doit l'être chez vous) je cherche à contacter la ou la personne qui ont developpé le site de votre communauté
<mdeslaur> sarhan: le site de notre communauté? quel site?
<sarhan> ubuntu-qc.org
<sarhan> c'est à propos de quelques détails
<sarhan> concernant drupal et le thème utilisé
<sarhan> je fais partie de la communauté ubuntu-tn (tunisie) et je suis chargé de créer un sit
<mdeslaur> je crois que c'est MagicFab qui a fait ce site, mais je ne suis pas certain
<cyphermox> non, moi je crois pas ;)
<mdeslaur> il n'est pas ici en ce moment
<mdeslaur> ah, c'est toi cyphermox?
<cyphermox> non
<sarhan> bon je vais envoyer un mail sur votre mailing list
<cyphermox> ca serait avoine je crois
<sarhan> merci du renseignement :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: c'est qui?
<cyphermox> mais oui, ce serait plus simple de demander sur la mailing list
 * mdeslaur vient d'apprendre qu'il existe un site
<sarhan> mdeslaur: lol :D
<cyphermox> sarhan: de cette facon le principal intéressé pourra te répondre, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne le maintient probablement plus
<cyphermox> ceci dit, je suis certain qu'on a passé le flambeau à quelqu'un d'autre, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée à qui ;)
<sarhan> cyphermox: c'est sur vu que le theme qu'il utilise n'a pas voulu fonctionner avec la dernière version de wordpress
<cyphermox> sarhan: ah, mais je crois que ce seait plutot un theme drupal, alors ce serait normal
<sarhan> cyphermox: effectivement , le thème ne fonctionne pas avec drupal 7 et j'ai contacté son créateur qui n'a pas encore répondu alors je me demandai si chez vous ils avaient modifié le thème pour le faire fonctionner mais je pense que c'est pas le cas
<cyphermox> j'avais pourtant l'impression que c'était disponible à la communauté sur une branche bzr; et si ca l'est pas, on devrait le faire aussi tôt que possible... ca serait à proposer sur la liste quand tu écriras le courriel, sarhan
<sarhan> cyphermox: tu parle du thème? 
<cyphermox> sarhan: je ne sais pas. par hasard, quel est le nom du créateur?
<cyphermox> oui, le theme
<sarhan> il l'est sur launchpad :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> une bonne mise à jour serait utile, mais moi j'ai ni le temps, ni les droits pour faire les modifs
<cyphermox> (à titre d'exemple, je doute que le orange utilisé est de la bonne teinte)
<sarhan> donc la seule solution qui me reste est de créer un theme à partir de zero
<cyphermox> non non
<sarhan> alors que ca fait 2 jours que j'utilise drupal :D
<cyphermox> demande sur la liste avant; quelqu'un pourra surement répondre
<cyphermox> au minimum un admin du site pourra sortir le code
<cyphermox> sarhan: tu peux me donner le nom ou l'ID launchpad du créateur du thème que tu as trouvé ?
<sarhan> cyphermox: ~mtecknology
<sarhan> je t'envoye le mail en pv?
<cyphermox> sarhan: quel mail?
<sarhan> l'email du mainteneur du theme
<cyphermox> bah, pas nécessaire
<sarhan> bon il est dispo sur son launchpad
<cyphermox> il va te répondre bientot sans aucun doute
<sarhan> cyphermox: il ya deja un rappeur de bug concernant le sujet
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> sarhan: tu as essayé le code dans la branche lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme/7.x
<cyphermox> ?
<sarhan> oui 
<sarhan> il est incomplet
<sarhan> des bouts de code manquent 
<sarhan> ils n'ont pas encore été créé
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> bon... si tu peux, envoye un courriel sur notre liste, pour que l'admin du site puisse te répondre... mais tout ce que ca te donnera, sera probablement du code pour drupal 6, pas drupal 7
<sarhan> cyphermox: c'est ce que je crains 
<sarhan> ping cyphermox 
<cyphermox> sarhan: poing
<sarhan> cyphermox: connaissez vous un certain DavidGiard  car apparament c'est lui qui participe au maintien du thème
<Lrrr> ouin ben je l'avais sur mon Facebook...
<cyphermox> oui, mais il n'est pas toujours très facile à rejoindre, il disparait souvent pour plusieurs semaines
<cyphermox> sarhan: tu as envoyé un courriel sur la liste? quelqu'un d'autre a des droits admin sur le serveur du site
<sarhan> cyphermox: pour le moment je peux pas envoyer de mail vu que je ne connais pas le mot de passe de ma méssagerie éléctronique mais dès que je rentre je le fais
<MagicFab> sarhan, c'est aussi un des fondateurs ubuntu QC :)
<sarhan> question qui m'intrigue
<sarhan> le quebec ne fait pas partie du canada?
<Lrrr> ouais... en théorie ;D
<sarhan> alors c'est comme aux us chaque canton à sa loco team?
<Lrrr> Bien au Québec on aime bien être distinct
<Lrrr> Je ne sais pas pour les autres provinces
<cyphermox> Lrrr: sarhan:le reste du Canada c'est plutôt ubuntu-ca; sauf pour vancouver qui on tendance à s'appeler ubuntu vancouver mais je crois pas qu'ils ont une infra séparée; ils utilisent le site ubuntu-ca et tout
<cyphermox> MagicFab: t'as une idée comment contacter David ou alors qui d'autre a accès admin au serveur du site?
<sarhan> en tout cas merci pour votre aide
<sarhan> je dois y aller
<sarhan> on reste en contact sur le mailing list
<sarhan> ou sur ce canal
<sarhan> ah encore une question avant de partir
<sarhan> est-ce que ubutnu-qc participe à l' Ubuntu global jam?
<Lrrr> cyphermox: Merci je n'étais pas vraiment au courant des ces histoires
<cyphermox> c'était une bonne question pour le global jam; faudra commencer à organiser tout ca bientôt
<sipherdee> le david giard dont on parle, est-ce le même qui fait dans la bande dessinée?  j'ai déjà voulu poser la question mais je ne crois pas avoir eu de réponse.
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'ai son courriel qq part - tu l'as trouvé ?
<cyphermox> non
<sipherdee> cyphermox: pour le global jam je serais intéressé à aider dans l'organisation.
<cyphermox> sipherdee: ok, cool
<sipherdee> ce n'est pas la personne à qui je pensais, son nom est de toute façon vincent giard et non david. :)
<Lrrr> Le David Giard dont on parle c'est un illuminé qui crois à des conneries...
<Lrrr> MagicFab: BAH!
<MagicFab> Lrrr, on évite ces commentaires ici, merci.
<MagicFab> Bon débarras.
<deuxpi> en passant, les talks du Community Week sont très intéressants
<deuxpi> quoique le message, en gros, c'est de dé-geek-ifier les événements 
<MagicFab> deuxpi, ironique que ce soit sur IRC non ? :)
<deuxpi> MagicFab: j'imagine que si on s'adresse aux organisateurs ce ces dits événements, on peut s'en permettre un peu ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> comment tu dé-geek-ifie le global jam?
<deuxpi> ah !
<cyphermox> ;)
<deuxpi> si je comprends bien, il y a pas assez de geeks dans le monde pour faire 200M d'usagers :)
<cyphermox> non sérieusement, je crois qu'on a fait une belle job au dernier, meme si on a pas ue beaucoup de monde
<cyphermox> on n'a qu'à se concentrer sur un install fest; et suggérer fortement de rapporter tout problème immédiatement et sur place 
<deuxpi> genre style Install Fest + Clinique Ubuntu
<cyphermox> ouais
<cyphermox> en plus c'est bien comme nom ca clinique ubuntu ;)
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> c'est quoi, en septembre cette fois-ci le global jam?
<deuxpi> 2-4 septembre...
<cyphermox> ouais... on pourra annoncer bientot si on peut avoir de l'espace
<cyphermox> mais je préférerais peut-être retourner à l'ËTS plutot que à SupInfo
<cyphermox> ou alors si y'a un autre endroit....
<cyphermox> MagicFab: ^
<MagicFab> cyphermox, InstallFest serait une formule différente
<MagicFab> Clinique :)
<MagicFab> ETS pas très central
<cyphermox> non en effet
<cyphermox> mais l'espace est mieux qu'à SupInfo
<deuxpi> (le flame fest est vraiment à fond sur debian-devel...)
<cyphermox> SupInfo c'est creux dans l'édifice, au deuxième, et on entend pas sonner... etc.
<cyphermox> deuxpi: ouais. tu parles de systemd sans aucun doute :)
<deuxpi> ça fait un peu événement sur invitation...
<deuxpi> cyphermox: ouais :)
<cyphermox> la réponse de slangasek était des plus comiques :)
 * deuxpi essaie de penser à d'autres sites (pendant un 'svn export')
<deuxpi> le pavillon des sciences de l'UQAM c'est sympa, mais la avoir un réseau semble assez infernal...
<cyphermox> hehe ouain
<cyphermox> concordia ou mcgill ca peut être une autre idée
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> ton "baby" se porte bien?
<Ankman> hehe, oui
<kanouk> :-D
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-20
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi les fenetre terminal gêle après un délais de non utilisation ? Ca me fait la même chose en machine virtuelle ? 
<MagicFab> en connection remote ?
<Mobidoy> ouaip
<Mobidoy> y a plus rien a faire, ont ne peut ecrire dans la fenetre, faut la fermer et en ouvrire une autre et reconnecter ! 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: comme https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/799019 ?
<deuxpi> weird
<Mobidoy> exactement et étrangement, même chose sous Terminator
<deuxpi> peut-être un problème avec vte alors (c'est la librairie derrière les deux programmes)
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: si tu fais "lsof -p `pidof gnome-terminal`", est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup d'entrées /dev/pts/N ?
<deuxpi> c'est quelque chose que j'ai déjà eu
<deuxpi> ou plus simple: "lsof -n | grep ptmx | wc -l"
<deuxpi> ça devrait retourner un petit nombre (comme le nombre de terminaux ouverts), pas 412
<Mobidoy> sec... je soupais
<deuxpi> pas de trouble
<Mobidoy> ca donne 3
<deuxpi> bon ben c'est probablement pas ça 
<Mobidoy> lol ok :) 
<deuxpi> c'est peut-être pas une mauvaise idée de réassigner #799019 à vte et noter que ça arrive aussi avec Terminator *si c'est vraiment vraiment le même bug*
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: avec une connexion ssh?
<Mobidoy> oui
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: il y a un firewall entre les deux machines?
<Mobidoy> pas toujours non, pas dans la machine virtuelle ca c'est sur
<mdeslaur> tu peux essayer ca: ssh -o TCPKeepAlive=yes user@some.host.com
<mdeslaur> ca allume le "keepalive" dans la connexion ssh...bref, quand il y a de l'inactivité, le ssh va envoyer un paquet pour refraichir la table d'état du firewall/du nat, etc.
<mdeslaur> tu peux essayer ca aussi: ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=30 user@some.host.com
<Mobidoy> merci, j'y donne un essai voir.... Oui deuxpi, je vais le rafraichir avec les infos du ServerAlive si ca fait une différence 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-21
<qwebirc15724> Bonjour
<qwebirc15724> J'ai installé ubuntu 11.04 et je veux installer WEBrick mais le cite n'est plus en fonction 
<qwebirc15724> J'ai installé RoR et ça prend un petit serveur
<deuxpi> qwebirc15724: je crois que WEBrick est installé par le paquet "libruby" ou "libruby1.8"
<qwebirc15724> on le trouve ou?
<deuxpi> si Rails a été installé à partir du paquet Ubuntu (par exemple, par la Logithèque), le serveur WEBrick est disponible
<deuxpi> il faut juste lancer le script. Par exemple: ruby script/server
<deuxpi> (désolé si je suis pas super clair... j'ai juste fait un ou deux petit projets avec Rails)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-22
<Musashimaru> J'ai tellemtn de bonheur à fire du C#.... :)
<Musashimaru> faire
<MagicFab> +1 pour le bonheur
<MagicFab> ;)
<Musashimaru> PAs capable de récupérer la mémoire total et utilisée avec C# :(. MAIS JE NE SAIS PAS SI C'EST PARCE QUE JE SUIS SOUS LINUX QUE CA MARCHE PAS OU SI C'eST QUE CA NE MARCHE PAS TOUT COURT
<deuxpi> Musashimaru: il y a pas un garbage collector sous c# ?
<Musashimaru> si, mais ca cyhange rien au fait que je récupère pas la ram libre dasn mon système
<Musashimaru> Mais bon....
<Musashimaru> je vais récupérer mon code python pour la mémoire dans /proc/meminfo, et ferais un code windows plus tard... :)
 * MagicFab se rappelle que la RAM "libre" sous Windows ou Linux c'est pas pareil...
<Musashimaru> oui, mais c'est pas grave... sous linux j'indique l'info linux, sous windows ce sera windows... surtout que mon soft est fait pour tourner sous windows princIpalement...
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-23
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: bon bien, pasaffe v0.1 et dispo maintenant, devrait être utilisable: https://launchpad.net/pasaffe
#ubuntu-qc 2015-07-17
<MagicFab> IdleOne, o/
<Ankman> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2015-07-18
<Max_LeLiseux> MESSAGE D'INTÊRET PUBLIC : Que vous soyez utilisateurs Windows, MAC ou Linux, j'ai besoin de mondes pour participer à un débat amical Windows/MAC/Linux sur un serveur mumble, ce débat sera ensuite diffusé sur youtube, j'attend vos réponses avec impatience :)
#ubuntu-qc 2016-07-24
<Akata> bon matin tout le monde
<Akata> je suis novice sur linux,, je viens d'installer Kubuntu, j'ai un serveur sur Windows 2003 ,, il mes impossible de lire mes video sur les  lecteur reseau a partire de kubuntu, malgrée que  je  peux monté tout les lecteur reseaux et  parcourrir leurs contenu,, j'ai toujours un message d erreur, meme avec VLC player
<Akata> comment faire pour regler le probleme  svp ??
<Ankman> well...
#ubuntu-qc 2017-07-22
<Chex> 5
#ubuntu-qc 2019-07-20
<Ankman> ad
<Ankman> oooooh, bullseye coming in later
#ubuntu-qc 2020-07-15
<btarik> <btarik> bonsoir
<btarik> <btarik> j'ai besoins d'aide si c'est possible? merci
<btarik> <btarik> je vient d'ouvrir discover et j'ai télécharger viber, après le téléchargement et l'installation de viber le bouton n'indique pas ouvrir par contre télécharger, et l'application n'est pas télécharger que doit je faire pour l'installer svp.
